# New Members: Don't email me if you aren't using a valid email address.



## Chris (May 16, 2006)

If you're getting no-access messages, and you notice that your username is white, you haven't responded to the validation email.

And I get emails like this:



> Hi. This is the qmail-send program at www.sevenstring.org.
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
> This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> ...



I get enough email.


----------

